# 22 WMR Ammo



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

I have been shooting CCI Maxi MAG 40 grainers out of my gun and it really likes that ammo. I shoot 8 shot groups and I can cover it with a quarter. Should I stick with that ammo even though im pretty sure it will mess up a squirrel? Or should I experiment with different bullets. If so any recommendations.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Experiment its fun!!!! Good shooting and dont be afraid of messing up a squirrel.  Also their are lots of new and interesting 22 WMR cartridges remington makes a 40 grn softpoint that should be good for what you want. They also offer a 33 grn Vmax round that you may find so accurate you can not pass on it. Winchester has a 34 grn round that is fantastic and CCI has a 30 grn TNT hollow point at around 2200 fps . Check em out the 22 WMR is the most underated cartidge in the world youll see!!!


----------

